# So depressed on progesterone!



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I've not been affected by the drugs at all through this whole ivf cycle with no negative side effects.  But since egg collection and the start of the progesterone pessary stuff I've been so depressed. Spent most of today in bed crying and getting narked off with everything. Reminds me of my bad PMT which made me feel suicidal for two days before my period but once my period appeared I was always back to my normal cheery self. This subsided after my laparoscopy last year and the removal of a few large ovarian cysts. 

We've got egg transfer tomorrow and I should be so excited and happy - we got 13 fertilised eggs - but all i can think of right now is a negative result and the fact my hubby is going away for a month and the fact that I'll have to do the test on my own. 

Is anyone else getting bad side effects from the progesterone? I can't believe I've got to be on it for the next three weeks or so if it's going to make me feel so crap everyday.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Poor you!
Actually I was just going to write my own thread - I've had dreadful achy Boobs since ET (I'm also using the Progesterone pessaries) and also my nipples have gone a bit darker.  I've been pregnant before, so know the symptoms, but don't want to get excited, as I know the symtoms are probably being induced by all the drugs I've had.  It's hard not to get depressed, as even without the drugs it's emotionally a nightmare.  I'm trying to get on with my normal life (even though it's half term and my 7 year old needs entertaining) and keeping busy is making the time go faster. I ppent the first 3 days in bed after ET and think it made me even more sluggish and stroppy.  With the weather being nice - get up and take a little walk - I felt that it helped me getting a bit of fresh air and getting my circulation going yesterday and took my mind off it a bit....also helps you sleep better!!!

Good luck hun and try not to stress about your mood - if you want to be arsey, then embrace the arseyness


----------



## muchlovetogive (May 19, 2011)

Hi I had to take one type of progesterone to bring on a period so that I could then start the IVF and I have been a emotional wreck I've been so poorly with them and depressed crying over nothing and biting my friends heads off when they are trying to be helpful, I saw my doctor on Monday and she said its very normal to experience these sorts of side effects. It might be normal but doesnt make me feel any better, friends think I am over reacting but they have no idea how bad it has made me feel. Sending massive hugs to you xxx Wishing you all the luck in the world. 13 is a really good amount xx


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

Feeling much better today but i think that's because I've had the egg transfer to focus on. The last three days I've just had nothing and I think that helped to drive me over the edge. So now that it's all done j can focus on getting my kitchen finished before my hubby buggers off for a month to Germany. Can't believe I've got to do the pregnancy test on my own!


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Huge hugs ladies, I hope you get a positive result.
Good luck to you all, STICKY VIBES
xx


----------

